# Not a storm... but the first plow of the year...



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

About 4" in Oxford,CT.

got to try out my new angle cylinders and hoses/pins,,,, on my hybrid Meyer/fisher plow...

worked great....

can't wait 4 more snow.


----------

